
Abortion rates go down when countries make it legal: report - janeboo
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-care/abortion-rates-go-down-when-countries-make-it-legal-report-n858476
======
bennettfeely
What a surprise, the pro-choice Guttmacher Institute, an organization
dedicated to "promoting access to abortion services" publishes a report
claiming this.

Here's counter evidence from Nate Silver:

[https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/pro-life-states-have-
lo...](https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/pro-life-states-have-lower-
abortion/)

[https://www.guttmacher.org/united-
states/abortion](https://www.guttmacher.org/united-states/abortion)

